# Stretchy CM on day 9 of 2ww



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

I am on day 9 of 2ww after having iui, and just had the biggest blob of clear stetchy CM, just like the stuff you have b4 ovulation, never had that before, could i take it as a good sign??

Has anyone else had this, and got BFP, what could it mean??

I have read that CM increases and you feel very wet, maybe this is what the mean??


----------



## kimberley134 (Nov 3, 2004)

Dear Ipswichbabe,
On my first cycle of IVF i had the exactly the same thing. Went to the toilet and had the the biggest blog of gooey clear stuff, i carried on having lots of cm but not as much as that big blob and went on to have a BFP. It sounds really good, sending you lots of good luck.
Kimberley


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Thx honey thats re assuring, had no more blobby CM now on day 11 of 2ww, boobs feel fine, I feel fine no obvious signs. But i have a sore thraot and head cold, so a tad worried in case that affects any pregnancy that maybe trying hang on.
Do you know if colds can affect the outcome on 2ww....I hate this time of year, how do avoid cold when about 7 people all have them at work!!!

x x


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Just had another blob of CM, looking good?? Day 11 of 2ww, feeling sick now!!

Roll on sunday!! xx


----------



## kimberley134 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hang on in there, a cold won't make any difference don't worry, and lots of cm is a really good sign.Sending you lots of good luck.
Kimberley


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Thx kim. x x


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Kim, are you pregant now or have you had your child??


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

I too have a huge increase of CM 

Goodluck for testing


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

But is it the type u get at ovulation, strethy and white!!

x  x xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Ipswichbabe

The CM you get around ovulation is *clear, stretchy and thin*...just like raw egg white, hence the name "egg white cervical mucus".

Following ovulation, due to the increase in progesterone, your CM becomes thicker & creamier (whiter)...this sounds more like what you are getting if its white. This is completely normal.

This will happen in a natural cycle but also, if you're on any progesterone supplement, like cyclogest, this can also cause an increase in CM.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## kimberley134 (Nov 3, 2004)

Dear Ipswich
I was so lucky and got pregnant on my first attempt of IVF and now have a beautiful baby girl who is 10 months. I had 5 goes at clomid and 2 goes at IUI, hence they didn't work. I found out that i had a prolactinoma and was put on weekly medication. If i hadn't of found this out then IVF wouldn't have worked either.
I am now on clomid again hoping that with my medication it may work. I know it sounds crazy but i'm 39 years and time is not on my side. If i don't go for it now it might be too late.
All the best, Kimberley.
The gooey white stuff was just like when you ovulate but more.


----------

